# Would You Buy This?



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Ignoring the price, what are your thoughts?

Rolex Day-Date Tridor ref 18039. Jubilee dial (easily changed). Single quickset date. Combo white, red and yellow gold bracelet:

Sorry....Pics with commercial web sites in are against forum rules.....Jase


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, if changing the dial is as easy as you say. I would also lose the tutonic date wheel if you could.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry no I wouldn`t buy it, I don`t like the dial, the Romans, the bezel and the two tone metal









The only thing I do like is the full day although it would have to be changed to English


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Laager said:


> Sorry....Pics with commercial web sites in are against forum rules.....Jase


Pardon? They are being served from my own bloody server!

Second thoughts - just delete the whole thread. The rule is stupid.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They had the site address on every picture! I didn't check if it was a commercial site but I assume Jase did


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

pg tips said:


> They had the watch site's address on every picture!


..and your point is what?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's quite simple really links to commercial sites are against forum rules

re post the pictures witout the site address if you want


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

pg tips said:


> They had the site address on every picture!


From the forum rules:

"Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to sites offering watch discussion will be deleted."

There were no links.

If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted.

There was no url _embedded_ in it. Embedding is linking.



pg tips said:


> It's quite simple really links to commercial sites are against forum rules


I'll say it again - THERE WERE NO LINKS.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry, pretty much what mach said really,imo rolex are overpriced and overated, i automatically think 'pikey' everytime i see one, each to there own tho,if you like it and it fits into your collection buy it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm not arguing the point with you, it doesn't take a genius to copy the address that was on the picture and type itnto a browser does it?

Just because technically it wasn't a link, it was still advertising another commercial site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

pg tips said:


> It's quite simple really links to commercial sites are against forum rules


Mods/Admin - delete my entire account. If you're THAT worried about losing business in a market you do NOT operate in than I want no part of this forum.

Period.

Adios.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If that's the way you feel then fine.

This is Roy's site and his rules, the mods just try their best to keep everyone to stay within them, if you are not happy with the rules then of course you have every right to not post here, if that's your want.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Laager said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > They had the site address on every picture!
> ...


Lordy lord, how difficult is it to blur or erase an embedded logo or link. Calm down man you're taking this way to seriously.

I work in graphics and video and for me embedded means "part of the image" e.g. written on. The guys are right, just repost the pics minus the writing.

Apart from that I cant see the pics and I want to know what this thread's all about









Foz


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> losing business in a market you do NOT operate


Thats got nothing to do with it....Rules are rules and you have a choice....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

pg tips said:


> If that's the way you feel then fine.


I do and you're right - it is fine.



> This is Roy's site and his rules, the mods just try their best to keep everyone to stay within them, if you are not happy with the rules then of course you have every right to not post here, if that's your want.


Oh, no. People don't get off that easily. Moderator interpretation outside the *letter* of the rules is not appropriate. I stayed within the letter of the rules.



foztex said:


> ...I work in graphics and video and for me embedded means "part of the image" e.g. written on. ...


I work in Law and there's even case law on this point. Embedded isn't the printing.

The damage is done.

Any Admin with courage would simply delete the account. I guess I'll never know if the Admin has such courage. Bye.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

WTF has courage got to do with it!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Have I missed something ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

not much


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lets make this 100% clear, this isn't a democracy it's a bloody forum!

Roy's rules are quite simple all he asks is for that in exchange for the use of this forum, which he pays a lot of money to keep running, you don't abuse it and link to other commercial sites or watch forums.

If your not happy with the rules then don't post.

Arguing that the exact letter of the rule has or has not been broken won't get you anywhere. I did say earlier on to repost the pictures without the address on them if you wished.

Roy is the only one who can delete your account so you'll have to wait for him to come back on line.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> Have I missed something ?


I dont know have you been away


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here here PG well said,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well said PG


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Laager said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > ...I work in graphics and video and for me embedded means "part of the image" e.g. written on. ...
> ...


Yeah, but we don't and this is'nt a court of law. It's all individual peoples interpretation as has been illustrated by this thread.

You weren't fined or punished for posting the pics, the mod just did his job.

It's like farting at the dinner table, you don't mean to do it, its not intentional, it just happens and it is not a crime. You just apologise and move on.

I am sorry that you seem to have taken the 'moved on' bit rather literally.

I like your posts, your watches and your insight. I really do feel that this is way to minor a matter to chuck it all in over. Please reconsider.

Foz


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Laager has left the building.









I have courage.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice work PG.

Mods will only do what they feel is right for the forum and will uphold the "spirit" of the rules as well as the literal implication.

Which PG has done admirably.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Stan said:


> Nice work PG.
> 
> Mods will only do what they feel is right for the forum and will uphold the "spirit" of the rules as well as the literal implication.
> 
> Which PG has done admirably.


I agree Stan, PG was absolutely correct.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pugster said:


> sorry, pretty much what mach said really,imo rolex are overpriced and overated, i automatically think 'pikey' everytime i see one, each to there own tho,if you like it and it fits into your collection buy it










Pikey? Automatically? Why?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Everyone makes mistakes, me particularly. I made a slight "mistake" on the PCLOS forum a while back and was mildly chastised for it.









My reaction was not to complain but to keep my mouth shut. 

Why cut your nose off ti spite your face?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Only catched the end of the tread but it did seem to get very heated quickly. Everybody knows the rules so not to sure why people break them


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

There does appear to of been alot of emotional outbursts from a few recently.

Maybe something in the air? or the H5N1 is taking more effect than we thought........................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It is a shame things got so heated but I have to agree PG`s response was reasonable and correct.

BTW I got threatened with being banned on my first day by a Mod because he * "Didn`t like the cut of my gib"*









Nowadays they generally just tend to ignore me and hope I`ll go away


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It is a shame things got so heated but I have to agree PG`s response was reasonable and correct.
> 
> BTW I got threatened with being banned on my first day by a Mod because he * "Didn`t like the cut of my gib"*
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting....................
















It's not so far from my house to Leicester so don't get any smart ideas mate.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

PG acted accordingly and Laager overreacted IMO. It didn't take much for him did it?









Andrew.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> Mods/Admin - delete my entire account. If you're THAT worried about losing business in a market you do NOT operate in than I want no part of this forum.


Good riddance I say......how to upset so many people so quickly (see other threads)

What a ****!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll miss his avatar.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

That was quite funny reading ..... I think we may have witnessed a member .. erm ex-member ... with the shortest fuse ever .....







..... no sense of humour and a quick temper, not a good combination to stand the buffeting of an active, vibrant forum


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a shame things got so heated but I have to agree PG`s response was reasonable and correct.
> ...


It may not be far but you`d be exhausted by the time you got here old man


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nowadays they generally just tend to ignore me and hope I`ll go away


I get the impression that I'm tolerated, rather than welcomed, too 







.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh dear.

It might have been useful to for him to take a bit of time out. He must have felt justified in what he said but surely the best thing to do would be to find out how to post the pics AND satisfy the mods? We could have all moved on then.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Crikey.. he went up well didn't he?.. I don't get the whole "thing" about getting the right hump and sulking off when you've made a mistake. Shows a certain lack of fortitude if you ask me.

Anway.. I'm off to get Government funding to start a gender and sexual orientation non prescriptive, religiously all inclusive, non judgemental RLT Support Group for all those poor souls who've been ruthlessly abused and had their rights and worldly expectations trampled by the horrid mods of this forum


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

r1ch said:


> Crikey.. he went up well didn't he?.. I don't get the whole "thing" about getting the right hump and sulking off when you've made a mistake. Shows a certain lack of fortitude if you ask me.
> 
> Anway.. I'm off to get Government funding to start a gender and sexual orientation non prescriptive, religiously all inclusive, non judgemental RLT Support Group for all those poor souls who've been ruthlessly abused and had their rights and worldly expectations trampled by the horrid mods of this forum


If you need a consultant just PM me i need some money for nothing.

On a more serious note, what a fuss about SFA







guy should have just reposted we all make mistakes.

I made a balls on TZ and got banned,end of story no second chance at least he was offered the opportunity to make good.,as was quite rightly pointed out this is a forum with its own rules don't like them don't play.

Martin


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Pikey? Automatically? Why?


they seem to be (real+copy) mainstream pikey wear along with lots of gold ,i just concider them too garish tbh and as i said,overpriced and overated,lots of ppl know i collect watches and i get the odd one come to me asking how much i think there inherited rolex is worth thinking they have hit the delboy jackpot ,they usually walk away saying i dont know what im talking about and that rolex are 'the begining and end' of all watches,i guess the ignorance from non collectors just gets on my ( * Y * )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nowadays they generally just tend to ignore me and hope I`ll go away
> ...


I really ought to be more careful what I say about our wonderful Mods, at least 3 of them know my address and one has actually been to my house, they might decide to come round and give me some gentle councelling about my behaviour


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Late arriving to this usual. Cor, talk about 'light the blue touch paper and stand well back', still it's his loss not ours.

I think the 710 must be slipping something into my tea, I'm obviously far to laid back.









Richard


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mart broad said:


> If you need a consultant just PM me i need some money for nothing.
> 
> On a more serious note, what a fuss about SFA
> 
> ...


Yeah I got banned from TZ as well........and I was only defending ( gently ) what I thought was a real rough ride some poor newby was getting!.......some forums can be very.......ah bollocks not worth the effort


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think we do our best on here and try and give everyone the benefit of the doubt.

If we do have to mod anything we are above board and post what we have done, that way anybody can pm us and ask questions if they want, unlike a certain other forum that claims it is without oppresive moderation, yet posts get deleted with no explaination


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know which one you mean PG?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Somewhere in this thread was a very interesting point about the perceived image of Rolex. It's true that there are so many crappy fakes out there that you automatically assume that every one you see is a fake.

The same is true for certain other makes and it is for this reason that I didn't take up a very reasonably priced Tag last month. It seems that all the major makers have been targetted, with Panerai being the latest one I have noticed. There are some manufacturers not hit so badly, (Longines, for example), but there are plenty of AP's and IWC's out there.

I know that these high end manufacturers are suffering badly - many people won't pay upwards of two grand for a watch that everyone will automatically assume is a fake. I just wonder where it will stop - fake Timex anyone??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Personaly, my percieved image of Rolex has nothing to do with the fakes,

Everything can be and is faked

Lots of faked Seiko 5s around









Also I dont think any high end watch maker is suffering at all, esp Rolex, they are the masters of supply and demand......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, I go away for a few days and Laager is gone... shame I loved that Milgauss!

As for the Pikey comments.... yeah thanks mate, I love you too. watch snobbery from either end of the scale is just rude imho. I dont look down on anything and am always happy to see something thats new to me even if I dont actually like it. branding the owner of a watch as a pikey cos of its brand is not the way forward even if you dislike Rolex for some reason.

Every forum seems to have its Rolex bashers and as Ive said before when asked (on another forum) which watch they would keep if all others had to go, even the staunch non Rolex owners said they would have a Rolex, most of them said the SeaDweller. Its a fact and you can check it out.

Ive had two Rolex's and am not a pikey - so if you wanna step outside my trailer and strip down to the waist im happy to take you on bare knuckle, as is the way of my people!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Ive had two Rolex's and am not a pikey - so if you wanna step outside my trailer and strip down to the waist im happy to take you on bare knuckle, as is the way of my people!


I'll Knock your Burberry baseball cap off cobber 














.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

''Doya like dags?''


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

my response has nothing to do with watch snobbery,the thread was asking a question ,i.e 'would you buy this' ,my answer was no and i asummed the thread starter wanted an answer as to why i would not buy one,if ppl are going to run off crying when they get an answer they dont like then perhaps they should not be posting questions if they are so easily offended,as for the rolex brand ,i still associate it with copied watches and pikeys







,its be honest or start using sarcasm 'yeah i think it looks great







' ,personally i'd rather ppl tell me if they think something looks crap,i'd still be wearing my yellow flairs if it wasnt for those people and not be any wiser


----------

